# BE Prizes In Kind... best, and funniest/worst you've received?



## kerilli (16 September 2011)

A few of the comments on the ERA Forum thread about topics for ERA to take to their meeting with BE got me thinking... someone mentioned getting a Likit treat bar as a 2nd prize for BE100...! I'm sure I heard ages ago on here about someone 'winning' an apple, or did i dream that one? also of 'winning' vouchers for something that were being given away free elsewhere! Hoof pick and dandy brush stories also dimly stir in my memory...
So, best/worst prizes at BE please.
btw, i totally agree with the point put forward over there that the prizes should really be of a minimum monetary value, and as even as possible across the sections...


----------



## Santa_Claus (16 September 2011)

for winning a BE90 section i won a GP white square (which doesnt fit any of my saddles due to the cut!) which i saw the following week for sale at £15 or 2 for £20!!

ultimately was better than nothing and the event was otherwise brilliant but when it was a sponsored section and the PN sections had leather headcollars i felt a tad hard done by!! Where as my only other prize was for 6th and was a tub of hoof moist stuff which retails in most places for £10-15 which I was actually rather pleased with!  and the other prizes upwards in the section were very generous with 1st place worth at least £50-60 by looks.


----------



## lex2501 (16 September 2011)

kerilli said:



			A few of the comments on the ERA Forum thread about topics for ERA to take to their meeting with BE got me thinking... someone mentioned getting a Likit treat bar as a 2nd prize for BE100...! I'm sure I heard ages ago on here about someone 'winning' an apple, or did i dream that one? also of 'winning' vouchers for something that were being given away free elsewhere! Hoof pick and dandy brush stories also dimly stir in my memory...
So, best/worst prizes at BE please.
btw, i totally agree with the point put forward over there that the prizes should really be of a minimum monetary value, and as even as possible across the sections...
		
Click to expand...

A mini tube of Colgate toothpaste!!!

This was of course the perfect prize for celebrating coming 2nd at Goring a couple of weeks ago!   I think everyone who was placed got one - very odd and rather amusing! To be fair, it was accompanied by a packet of polos for very clever horsey, and a voucher for an online equestrian shop.

I have also won a single ice boot... I wasn't too impressed with that one! I have had the usual sweat scrapers, hoof picks etc too.


----------



## stencilface (16 September 2011)

It may have been me that mentioned the apple?  I can't remember who it was now who told me, but they received an apple for coming sixth  

One local HT near me (in march time) used to give easter eggs as prizes - great prizes!  I Think prizes don't have to be of minimum monetary value - you can get boxes of chocs for less than a fiver - just have to have a little thought put into them if they can't afford to spend much money 

I'm thinking jams etc made from fruit from whichever farm/estate the event is held on - actually they sound rubbish don't they!


----------



## Weezy (16 September 2011)

I think all you who spend thousands doing BE are incredibly hard done by!  For coming 1st you should get prizes/money that equates to equal value or greater than your entry fee at the very least...BE do need to look at BSJA when it comes to prizes.  I would go as far as to say 1st to 3rd should win cold, hard cash.


----------



## SpottedCat (16 September 2011)

I was thinking about all the decent things I have won this year - and all the really good ones have been unaffiliated 

Unaff 80cm - 3rd - Set of NeoIce bandages and refill pouches
Unaff 80cm - 2nd - Silver box with enamelled star on lid from HiHoSilver
BE90open - 2nd - photo frame and voucher for picture
Unaff 90cm - 5th - nothing
Unaff 90cm - 2nd - £54
Unaff 1m - 2nd - lesson voucher worth up to £50 (that I can't use as Aston le Walls is so far away!)
BE100open - 2nd - cheque for £33ish
BE100open - 10th - nothing

Last year he won some lower level prize money at 100 and N (never enough to even cover entry fee) and a roma saddlecloth for being 5th in a N = £20ish.

ETA: I was formerly so hopeless that I went for about 5 seasons and collected 1 rosette for being 9th in an intro because everyone else fell off XC or some other disaster. So I am disproportionately pleased with even getting a rosette this year! Looking over that list, there's nothing much there to be too disappointed by - though the cheap saddlecloth is beginning to look a bit tired!


----------



## lex2501 (16 September 2011)

The best I have had was from winning at Mattingley a few years ago. I got a cut glass rose bowl which is lovely and when prizes are like that, I prefer them to the cash! It takes pride of place on my mantelpiece - the toothpaste won't be joining it!


----------



## WellyBaggins (16 September 2011)

6th in a BE90 I won a haynet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Yey


----------



## dieseldog (16 September 2011)

My sister last weekend at West Wilts won for coming 5th in a Pre Novice..... 2 bottles of liquid handsoap!   WOW!!!!  Especially galling as the other sections for coming 5th got leather headcollars.  6th also got handsoap.

My Brother in law got a training day with Eric winter for coming 3rd in a BE80, which he did really enjoy.


----------



## star (16 September 2011)

so far this season we've won:
a rosette for 6th at Tweseldown (unaff 80cm), 
£55 for 2nd at Mattingley (unaff 90cm), 
£33 and a £10 voucher for an online saddlery for 2nd at Borde Hill BE90, 
a rosette for 7th at Rackham BE90, 
£70 and a voucher for a free photo for 1st at Borde Hill unaff 90cm.

more than I've ever won at dressage but has probably cost me 4 x as much in entry fees and diesel.


----------



## ecrozier (16 September 2011)

I waited once as new was going to be top 5 at ascot under wychwood, and could see lots of bags of prizes  I ended up 5th and won.... A loaf of bread! 
It was sweet really as it was an 80t so don't think they are required to give prizes at all and came with a hovis cake tin, but as a little confusing to open the prize bag and be confronted with a loaf of hovis!


----------



## lex2501 (16 September 2011)

ecrozier said:



			I waited once as new was going to be top 5 at ascot under wychwood, and could see lots of bags of prizes  I ended up 5th and won.... A loaf of bread! 
It was sweet really as it was an 80t so don't think they are required to give prizes at all and came with a hovis cake tin, but as a little confusing to open the prize bag and be confronted with a loaf of hovis!
		
Click to expand...

My favourite so far


----------



## SpottedCat (16 September 2011)

If only the toothpaste and the bread had been combined in one prize....both nutritionally sound and looking after your teeth 

DD I can't believe that's what your sister won! They were giving out really decent prizes on the Friday - people were winning bridles, leather headcollars etc.


----------



## AandK (16 September 2011)

I have only been placed a handful of times BE.. (not for a while though!)

5th at Firle Place Intro (2004) - £10 voucher for Horses In Sport
2nd at Munstead Intro (2006) - Weatherbeeta fleece rug (all the prizes were on a table and you got to pick, 1st place wasn't there so I had the pick of the bunch!)
8th at Stonar School Intro (2006) - just rosette (from memory prizes I saw were tack shop knick knacks, leadropes, face wipes etc)
6th at Mattingley Intro (2007) - A lovely silver star shaped paperweight with the sponsors name on it

Sounds like not much has changed!!


----------



## mil1212 (16 September 2011)

My favourite has been for winning a novice, I got an etched glass paper weight, a voucher for the event photographer to get a photo from the day plus a cheque 
I do like to receive the odd little things you get as prizes in kind, to me they are then a nice reminder of previous achievements.
Many years ago I won a really cheap whip for being placed in the prenovice at Sansaw, and I was quite gutted when a friend dropped it in a pond and we couldnt find it!
My least favourite thing is to get vouchers for money off specific products - I know this is generally due to sponsorship, I got £15 off blue chip feed at Stafford but I dont feed it.
I was gutted at Llyanymanech to see the winner got a bottle of wine (especially as she was under 16!) ... until I realised I had an envelope with a cheque in - £33, not bad for 2nd in a 90, brought my own wine


----------



## diggerbez (16 September 2011)

i know that events rely upon sponsors for prizes but i agree with weezy that given the cost to compete there really should be some sort of ruling about prizes- certainly if you come top 3 i do think you should be somewhere near getting a refund of your entry fees/ a decent prize. fair enough that lower placings get little 'token' prizes- am fine with that. i've only ever won rugs and numnahs BE- oh and £42 for coming 2nd which nowhere near covered my entry fee.


----------



## vallin (16 September 2011)

I think the vouchers for photographs from the event always seem like a really nice touch and TBH I think most people would be happy with that from 1st-6th plus money somewhere near your entry fee for 1-3rd and increasing size from 6th-3rd IYSWIM?


----------



## Fools Motto (16 September 2011)

5th at Twesledown I won a bright orange baseball cap! - just my style, NOT!!
2nd at an open HT I won a leather headcollar, which was nice.
I've won a set of polo bandages, a lead rope and a few nice frillies.

The best 'prize' I won, was at a HT at Larkhill, where we went clear, but ''somebody'' had forgotten to time me through the timed section. As an apology, the organiser refunded me the entry fee, and gave me a bonus of £10 as a sorry! It equated to the winnings, which I was pleased about as the likely hood of me winning wasn't that high due to the sheer numbers in my class. Very nice people, don't get enough of them sadly.


----------



## TarrSteps (16 September 2011)

Do you really not have to make your money back for a win?  Wow.

Mind you, even that can be tricky.  I once won a section of Prelim (equivalent to Novice) in Ontario, where you are supposed to get your entry back, and both the other section winner and I go a cheque for a very random amount (less than entry) and a bag of treats from the on site tack shop valued at some totally delusional amount!   We did raise a fuss and the Steward intervened and made them make it up in cash! 

BEST prize ever was a winter blanket with a sponsor's logo.  They did a whole series so there were half a dozen of these blankets kicking about and we all used them as much as possible in public for years. 

Embroidered coolers and saddle pads are very common prizes in North America and generally very popular, although you really can't use more than one or two coolers!

I quite like bowls/cups/engraved stuff, although I understand why people go off them.  They're surprisingly cheap to do though, if you use one of those corporate outfits.

Photo vouchers are a good idea.  And I bet a deal can be struck by the event for that.

Sponsor's stuff is tricky.  I can see why giving feed is popular but surely most companies know you won't just go home and feed something new?  That said, I did win a HUGE barrel of a basic supplement once and started using the product because of it.


----------



## siennamum (16 September 2011)

My worst was a lilac leadrope for coming 7th in a PN. 

The best was my son winning a £50 voucher for coming 3rd at an unaff 2 day event

I did get an apple at B&W for being placed, think we also had some plaiting bands and the apple was because the sec had too many windfalls or something. Horse was happy.


----------



## SpottedCat (16 September 2011)

I dream of winning an embroidered rug, and more randomly (and more uselessly) a sash. The trouble with rugs is, if it isn't the right size I won't use it....but I would love them to take my details and get one done in the right size! Obviously I'd actually have to win something to get it though....


----------



## Mrs Pink (16 September 2011)

Best - £100 last year at Beckwithshaw for second  and I must say that they give superb prize money every year so deserve lots of credit for that
A Subaru rug 25 years ago, still going strong now 
Some Wahl clippers/trimmers at Richmond for 4th in a reg final,  probably about 8 years again still in use 

Worst - Sponge for 3rd in a PC open section ODE
BE - Mouse mat, printer cartridge refill voucher!!!!! Noromectin waterproof leggings, last seen on Dad selling sheep at local auction  

Can't beat toothpaste though lol


----------



## Fools Motto (16 September 2011)

Mrs Pink said:



			Best - £100 last year at Beckwithshaw for second  and I must say that they give superb prize money every year so deserve lots of credit for that
A Subaru rug 25 years ago, still going strong now 
Some Wahl clippers/trimmers at Richmond for 4th in a reg final,  probably about 8 years again still in use 

Worst - Sponge for 3rd in a PC open section ODE
BE - Mouse mat, printer cartridge refill voucher!!!!! Noromectin waterproof leggings, last seen on Dad selling sheep at local auction  

Can't beat toothpaste though lol

Click to expand...



LOL at 'a sponge'?!!!!


----------



## Santa_Claus (16 September 2011)

The rule states:
3.15 Special Prizes
iii. The value of any prize in kind must not exceed the amount of the upperlevel prize. Prizes in kind may only be awarded in BE80, BE90 and BE100 if approved by the Regional Co-ordinator and must be of an equivalent monetary value to 50% of the the lower prize limit for those classes.

Which basically means 1st prize at intro/PN must be equivalent to £17.50 (half of £35)- £66. they were very generous with the valuation of my saddle pad!!

Edit actually looking at that that is incredably stingy. at novice the lower limit is £67 up to £115 for 1st prize. The majority of competitiors compete at intro/PN and yet we have the worst prizes by far and even if we do get the upper limit prize money (extremely rare) and did win you still wouldn't be getting your combined entry/start fee back!!


----------



## Mrs Pink (16 September 2011)

cool mix said:



			LOL at 'a sponge'?!!!!
		
Click to expand...

That's exactly what we did though  Every time I washed the horse, someone would ask if that was the one that cost me £60!!!!


----------



## luce1 (16 September 2011)

seriously the money we pay to do BE can they not do better than a loaf of bread and a tube of toothpaste?! jeeeezzzz... i recently got a cheque for £33 coming second at Burnham Beeches. Didnt even cover my fuel! lucky I dont do this as full time job ay!!!


----------



## SpottedCat (16 September 2011)

Actually, one of the most useful things I ever won was a really cheap plastic grooming thing. Horse hates being groomed, I've never seen anything like this before or since, it is flat, with a strap on the back for my hand, and is plastic strands all sort of woven into each other (like the metal scratch pan cleaners if that makes sense). I use it every day because its the only thing horse tolerates to get the mud off!


----------



## Santa_Claus (16 September 2011)

SpottedCat said:



			Actually, one of the most useful things I ever won was a really cheap plastic grooming thing. Horse hates being groomed, I've never seen anything like this before or since, it is flat, with a strap on the back for my hand, and is plastic strands all sort of woven into each other (like the metal scratch pan cleaners if that makes sense). I use it every day because its the only thing horse tolerates to get the mud off!
		
Click to expand...

I have one of those, don't know where I got it from (i didn't win it though I know that much!) and its brilliant


----------



## lex2501 (16 September 2011)

I think it would be a nice idea to give BE vouchers as prizes - i.e.  a % off your next entry. Not sure exactly how this would work as I'm not in the know as to how events run financially. But I would certainly appreciate something to ease the pain on my credit card every time I make an entry.

I guess this wouldn't suit everyone either but just an idea  (notice my very white teeth - thank you Goring!)


----------



## SamuelWhiskers (16 September 2011)

I got a beautiful purple rosette for coming 6th at Shelford BE90 that is in pride of place for our first one! 

My 34 year old veteran pony won me £56 cash on the day for winning 2 veteran classes at Newark & Notts, i'm always massively in profit with him!


----------



## fleabittengrey (16 September 2011)

SamuelWhiskers said:



			I got a beautiful purple rosette for coming 6th at Shelford BE90 that is in pride of place for our first one! 

My 34 year old veteran pony won me £56 cash on the day for winning 2 veteran classes at Newark & Notts, i'm always massively in profit with him!
		
Click to expand...

Just reading through this thread and spotted this and recognised him in your sig - and so he should have done, he was quite simply amazing, such a happy pony with a free, relaxed movement and in fantastic condition (even if he were 10 years younger!) and a joy to have up in front of you for judging (I was one of the two judges ;-) ). We nearly fell over when we saw your age card on his bridle! Hope you will be back next year to defend the title!


----------



## Mince Pie (16 September 2011)

Spotted cat and Santa Claus - link please!


----------



## SpottedCat (16 September 2011)

I'm really sorry but I have no idea what the heck it is, where you buy it from or what it is called! It has no branding on it either, just green plastic and a yellow strap. I would be devastated if it disappeared as it is the most miraculous thing ever, and probably worth about 60p, but I love it!!


----------



## TarrSteps (16 September 2011)

I know those things!  I also have a similar glove one that's supposed to be for getting pet hair off upholstery etc.


----------



## SamuelWhiskers (16 September 2011)

fleabittengrey said:



			Just reading through this thread and spotted this and recognised him in your sig - and so he should have done, he was quite simply amazing, such a happy pony with a free, relaxed movement and in fantastic condition (even if he were 10 years younger!) and a joy to have up in front of you for judging (I was one of the two judges ;-) ). We nearly fell over when we saw your age card on his bridle! Hope you will be back next year to defend the title!
		
Click to expand...

Awww thank you very much! He is a little superstar to me and so lovely when recognised, was so thrilled to get the championship! Pony of a lifetime! He is no different at home either, just very very cheeky, but we love him and he gets away with murder! 







Sorry hi-jack of post over....back to BE prizes!!  x


----------



## gracemoran (16 September 2011)

My best ever prize in kind was when I took my "retired" advanced horse along to do an OpenPN as he was so bored not getting to compete and at 20 years old I thought he might enjoy a jolly.  Bought him a day ticket and although an open section I entered HC as I though it wrong if he took a prize off a "genuine" PN person.  However the secretary never noticed my HC tcik and he was down competitively so when the results went up (he would have been 4th!) I explained that I didn't want a prize as I would feel bad about it.  The organisers took this on board but to my astonishment I was given a "special" prize at prizegiving of a lovely cashmere scarf for sportsmanship!  It was a far better prize than if I had stayed 4th!!


----------



## deskbound (16 September 2011)

Great Tew: Cracking prizes - Grade I money, embroidered rug, and a beer tent to entertain visitors despite the deluge...  

On a serious note, for ERA  -- no one expects to make money eventing, but it would be absolutely ground breaking if, when you come into the top 10, you at LEAST get your entry fee / start fee back.  Utterly miserable to win your section and realise you still can't fill a lorry up with the cash.  I think Eventing Nation has looked at it a bit, there has to be a way to bring in broad base sponsorship since rarely do you gain access to such a wide demographic (12-60, male and female, who share an ability to shed money for fun... )... doesn't there.....?!


----------



## Rafferoo (16 September 2011)

Well this prize was not from a BE event but its a good story so I will tell it anyway.  As a child in the 80's I managed to win myself a bag of spillers racehorse cubes!  I have no idea why somebody thought that this was a good idea to give to a child but hey I thought it was cool at the time.  I was banned from feeding the said cubes to my pony and they were secreted away in the back of the feedroom out of harms way.  At the time I was getting my pony fit for a pony club 2 day event that included roads and tracks and steeple chase.  I was very over excited about this prospect and was rather overzelous in both my fittening work and feeding regime as I secretly began to replace the standard horse and pony cubes with generous helpings of racehorse cubes.  Anyway to cut a long story short I ended up with a rather dissapointing result at the 2 day with a pony fit enough to run the national practically standing on its head during the dressage and then tanking off with me on XC day which resulted in me ending up 3 fields past one of the XC jumps with a big fat E on the score board.  Serves me right!!


----------



## Santa_Claus (16 September 2011)

just searched several online shops for one but can't find it!

As said darkish green woven (in a totally random squiggly line way) plastic/rubber in a normal brush 'oval' shape/size. abotu half a cm thick with a yellow fabric strap for your hand!


----------



## cruzing (16 September 2011)

Worst prize -many years ago was 6th in the PN at Osmaston. Got a Bakewell Tart(dont even like them).

Best prize - A cheque for £37


----------



## SpottedCat (16 September 2011)

I just had a complete revelation and remembered seeing one on a stand at SLM - Clippersharp sell them, and I grossly underestimated the value, for which I am truly sorry!

http://www.clippersharp.com/equine/grooming_stuff/brushes/super_grooma

Best grooming product ever. Fact.


----------



## Santa_Claus (16 September 2011)

Thats it  

still don't know where i got mine though!


----------



## SpottedCat (16 September 2011)

I won mine (or rather the horse and Chatter1 did and I rudely claimed the prize and rosette as my own ) at an unaff event at Aldon last season - could that have been it?


----------



## Santa_Claus (16 September 2011)

nope well I only ever won 4 prizes eventing. some ice boots from SLM (unafil), some cash from moreton last year and then two prizes mentioned above this year. previously as a showjumped they gave me cash   

There is a vague recollection of how i acquired it in my head but i don't know how LOL


----------



## charlimouse (16 September 2011)

Well i've had a few rubbish prizes in my time and a few good ones. I'll start off with the good ones:

2nd Milton Keynes Unaff 3day 2006 - a embroidered thermatex rug (that fits!), £50 tack shop voucher, gold membership to equine affairs, bouquet of flowers, a polo shirt, a sash, a engraved silver plate, a medal and a rosette!!!!!

1st BE90 at Stafford 2009 - a leather headcollar, £50 Blaze clothing voucher, and a pro photo

4th ON at Chatsworth 2011 - £80, £25 blue chip voucher (I use blue chip!), and a baseball cap

I have also won varying amounts of prize money, but TBH I tend to forget how much!

The bad ones i've had were:

1st BE100Open at Skipton 2008 - a horrid cheap nasty embroidered body warmer in a size XXXXXXL (yep 6 extra large!). It was so big you could have fitted at least 4 of me in it and still had room to spare, and it came down below my knees! What is the likelyhood of the winner of a section to really be that big? They must have known it was a rubbish prize.  

3rd BE90 at Skipton 2006 - a mug

2nd BE90 at Ivesley 2006 - a £15 voucher for the tack stall that was there. The only problem was the prize giving was so late the tack stall had all ready packed up and gone home, never to be seen again!

4th BE100 at Skipton (again!) 2011 - a likit refil and a bar of Kendal mint cake

1st BE90 at Richmond 2009 - a rambo saddlecloth. The other BE90 section winner at the same prize giving got a John Whitaker bridle!!!


----------



## Quadro (16 September 2011)

My friend won a tub of garlic granules for 1st at BE90!!
Q


----------



## hattie_horse (16 September 2011)

Yep I got a likit treat bar for winning a BE90.... great


----------



## diggerbez (16 September 2011)

charlimouse said:



			Well i've had a few rubbish prizes in my time and a few good ones. I'll start off with the good ones:

2nd Milton Keynes Unaff 3day 2006 - a embroidered thermatex rug (that fits!), £50 tack shop voucher, gold membership to equine affairs, bouquet of flowers, a polo shirt, a sash, a engraved silver plate, a medal and a rosette!!!!!

1st BE90 at Stafford 2009 - a leather headcollar, £50 Blaze clothing voucher, and a pro photo

4th ON at Chatsworth 2011 - £80, £25 blue chip voucher (I use blue chip!), and a baseball cap

I have also won varying amounts of prize money, but TBH I tend to forget how much!

The bad ones i've had were:

1st BE100Open at Skipton 2008 - a horrid cheap nasty embroidered body warmer in a size XXXXXXL (yep 6 extra large!). It was so big you could have fitted at least 4 of me in it and still had room to spare, and it came down below my knees! What is the likelyhood of the winner of a section to really be that big? They must have known it was a rubbish prize.  

3rd BE90 at Skipton 2006 - a mug

2nd BE90 at Ivesley 2006 - a £15 voucher for the tack stall that was there. The only problem was the prize giving was so late the tack stall had all ready packed up and gone home, never to be seen again!

4th BE100 at Skipton (again!) 2011 - a likit refil and a bar of Kendal mint cake

1st BE90 at Richmond 2009 - a rambo saddlecloth. The other BE90 section winner at the same prize giving got a John Whitaker bridle!!!
		
Click to expand...

note to self- skipton do NOT do good prizes! Best prize i got was unaffil at Eland Lodge- won a lovely embroidered amigo cooler thingy in the right size too  they do (or at least did) a series of hunter trials that were sponsored by horseware and in one season i won tonnes of HW vouchers and bought myself some tops, socks and a turnout rug  if places like eland and beckwithshaw can get good sponsors then why can't major BE events?? not picking i just don't understand..... 

my SJ trainer came to somerford BE to help me and wanted to know what i could win...said i wasn't sure, possibly a dandy brush and she just looked at me like i was completely insane......


----------



## angelish (16 September 2011)

i got a good prize at skipton ,i think i was 4th and won tack cleaner & conditioner 

think i was 6th in an 80t at hutton and won the cheapest baseball cap ive ever seen but got a lovely rosette

2nd unafil 90 £30ish ,3rd unfi 90 £22ish, 3rd unafil dressage £15 

6th HT £7 i think and a lovely sash ,rosette & massive trophy for a summer points sj thingy 

2nd unaffil 100 £25 voucher for a horse potrait


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (16 September 2011)

Some of our horses have won some fantasticly bizarre things for racing! We've had a fantastic toy truck - like proper cast metal truck - I think it was a coffee company one? Not entirely sure - it had the NZ Rugby team on it. Another horse got an Eddie Stobart toy truck. At Sedgefield the winners were getting Plastic Toy Tractors from the days sponser - Rooster Potatos! Plenty of bottles of Whiskey, Champers and the likes, tropheys, pics, quaics, yada yada as well as minimum prize money of £1100 for the winner.

I've had a few strange BTO prizes as well in my time. Most of them are £30 or £50 cash but I have also had - funninly enough all from Hexham so I don't bother plaiting up there anymore - an XXXL Hexham Racecourse T-shirt - stable staff generally don't come in that size. An M&S voucher for £30 - to be used that day at the Metro Centre. A crate of John Smiths Extra Smooth - which they tried to hand me to carry whilst I was still leading the horse! Needless to say I left that one for the jockeys! A Radio FM goody bag which contained a plastic bowl, a t-shirt, a disposable camera and plastic cutlery. I am no great fan of Hexham lol!

The best day I ever had was at Cartmel. Won £50 and a Sticky Toffee Pudding for BTO at Cartmel Racecourse. Horse then won the race so the Owner, Jockey, Trainer and I got another STP and a bottle of Champers!


----------



## -Cadence- (16 September 2011)

Not BE, not even the right country  or the right discipline
But I love American prizes! Going as a barn and taking 6 horses meant that in a show sponsored by Finish Line we got enough supplements, calmers and hoof oil etc to last years. That's just a small selection when we were unloading the trailers at home, but well done me for color co-ordination! 
http://tinypic.com/r/20zxixh/7

I've also won money, saddle cloths and bridles etc, plus rugs and the always illusive sash! But I've also gotten sponges and sweat scrapers, a polo shirt that was so big my sister and I managed to both wear it at the same time


----------



## smurf (16 September 2011)

I got a Joules voucher for a BE90 win at Scone, saddlery vouchers, photo vouchers etc
Cash/cheques for most Novice placings etc.

But ... I once sponsored a RC SJ series and went to a lot of trouble to buy some lovely travel rugs (£70 each) and had them embroidered with my logo and "XYZ RC Show jumping winner 2007" And I bought a 6ft3 and a 6ft6 and I received a very rude email from the winner saying that the rug did not fit her horse and could I take it back and give her a cash replacement .

Last time I sponsored that RC.


----------



## Tangaroo (16 September 2011)

Have to admit i have been very lucky with the prizes i have won at BE. They include, a bridle, weatherbeeta fleece rug, horseware fleece rug, Mattes platinum numnah, fly rug combo, Prolite tendon boots, grooming bag, and various little bits and bobs.
The thing that annoys me most is when you win a tub of supplement which no doubt you dont use! I also won a baseball cap for 4th once, The person who was 3rd got a baseball cap and an envelope!! When she opened it, it was a £5 voucher for a tack shop!
Bricky always give excellent prizes and they usually give to 10th place too.


----------



## Britestar (16 September 2011)

Many moons ago I got a lovely real bristle body rush for highest placed mare in a PN.

1st at Intro t-shirt, fleece jacket and something else that I can't remember - sadly the one thing I would have really liked for that was a photo of my horse going XC, but as I was last on the course and hissing with rain the 'tog never took a pic of me 

Not BE, but our RC give Ind lessons with very good dressage trainer to winners of the league, and the runner up get a shared lesson (prob worth £40/£25 each). Also over the years have given rugs/ saddlecloths/ headcollars/bandages etc as prizes.

At Easter time we always give easter eggs, and at Xmas a tube of smarties or similar jsut as a little extra.


----------



## only_me (16 September 2011)

Well, this year Billy has won me quite a lot!

Intro 2nd - £30 voucher
Intro 2nd - Rosette. Not so great, but we don't have to have prizes at intro
Prenovice 2nd - £20 voucher for horseware Ireland. 1st and 3rd also got the same prize 
Prenovice 3rd - £45

(we have only done 6 events so would say that was pretty good )

At Pony club, at a ode I won a engraved silver plate for best dressage and a hat/boot bag from horseware ireland (sponsers) for coming 3rd.
At our areas we were 3rd and won a rubber feed bowl and brush which was fab - very useful!

At the IPC champs we were 3rd and won a red mills rucksack, a set of bandages in chocolate brown D) and a grooming kit!!  
The best bit was I also won best dressage at the champs, so dad bought me a red mills coat as a prize 

I have though managed to build up my gear from winning things - I won my xc nummnah and rugby shirt, also won my stock, I won nearly all my white saddleclothes as well  
Have won 3 rugs, 2 of which are worn to shows (especially my red mills one, which funnily enough is red!) and the other I won on my pony, so I don't use it, however it is still in my rug cupboard 
Still haven't managed to win a sash though 

Have won a sponge on many occasions, although I do find them very useful considering how much Billy likes to rip them up/chuck them across the yard  I have at least on 2 occasions been greeted with a great dirty, soaping wet sponge in my face  
He has a great aim!!


----------



## Chloe1 (16 September 2011)

My friend once recieved a mouldy and scratched leather head collar - I was disgusted. Said i would have laughed and asked where the real prize was if it had been me!

Was amusing to win 2 pillows when i can 2nd at an event - the winner got a duvet! Rather odd but better than nothing!

On a better note my boy has won 400-500 pounds eventing this year - it's been fab! Placed every outing bar 1 so I can't complain! And he has now moved upto novice! Yey!


----------



## langside (16 September 2011)

Can any other Northern Peeps remember the event that was sponsored by a certain feminine hygiene products company  

not sure if the winners got products by them but i remember ALL COMPETITORS getting a free voucher


----------



## Chloe_GHE (16 September 2011)

got placed 10th at larkhill BE90 (which they later changed to 11th waaahhh  ) and just got a bog standard rosette, but when I did half a mornign dressage stewarding they very kindly gave me an easter egg for my troubles (totally won over by chocolate at all times)

Best prizes I have won have been unaff

Newbury show when Soap won the ROR class we won
£33 prize money
2 lovely rosettes, really snazzy, big tails, gold centre 
£50 Tesco voucher 
ROR gilet which I was hyped about.....until it arrived in the only sizes they had left XXL!  Would love to wear that gilet and show off about how mega my boy was, but I would look like a massive green barrel!

Also won a little local sj class and got a fleece rug!

I think the LEAST BE prizes should involve are really nice, big, unusual rosettes from 1-10th place. Something really special not just the same old one colour small ribbon


----------



## JessandCharlie (16 September 2011)

Santa_Claus said:



			just searched several online shops for one but can't find it!

As said darkish green woven (in a totally random squiggly line way) plastic/rubber in a normal brush 'oval' shape/size. abotu half a cm thick with a yellow fabric strap for your hand!
		
Click to expand...


Aah! I'mm sure I've seen those in our local saddlers!

I will find out for you when I'm next in there 

J&C


----------



## Mince Pie (16 September 2011)

Sorry only me but that last but did make laugh! Don't you just love a horse with a sense of humour!


----------



## Sneedy (16 September 2011)

I won a PN section and got £40 , a lovely sash , and also the brightest, pinkest fleece rug for my chestnut !!!! It was also a rather large 6'9......I mean.....who would buy a rug that colour for a big horse???!!!! I re homed it PDQ!

I've also won the usual mugs, saddle soap, 10% voucher for a new saddle from a saddler with an interesting reputation , a rock salt.......I could go on !!!

It's all about the taking part though......isn't it???


----------



## A1JUMPJOCKEY (16 September 2011)

Not Eventing but at the North Norfolk Point to Point at Fakenham near Houghton Hall, I was lucky enough to ride 2 winners only to find out the Jockeys prize was a Box of Newmarket sausages, so for someone who struggles with there weight 160 sausages was quite amusing, 158 of them are still in the deep freeze!!!!


----------



## charlimouse (16 September 2011)

Oh I forgot one. Recently when I came 7th at Thornton Watlass I got a Sue Carson saddle brochure. That went straight in the bin!!!


----------



## orionstar (16 September 2011)

My friend once won a single bed at a unaffiliated sj competition as it was sponsored by a local bedding firm, and they made him jump the bed for a pr photo!


----------



## CambridgeParamour (16 September 2011)

Santa_Claus said:



			just searched several online shops for one but can't find it!

As said darkish green woven (in a totally random squiggly line way) plastic/rubber in a normal brush 'oval' shape/size. abotu half a cm thick with a yellow fabric strap for your hand!
		
Click to expand...

http://www.ingatestonesaddlery.co.u...shes-And-Accessories/Supergroomer-104265.Aspx 

I found it! Tis my fave bit of my grooming kit. 

Ive won a tub of event grease before for 2nd place BE90, photo vouchers fo something, and sponges and polos... lol


----------



## kirstyhen (16 September 2011)

I won a rug and a £40 Horseware voucher (which bought a set of travel boots and a waterproof liner for a fly sheet with only a little 'real money' added to it!!!) at Eland Lodge Unaff ODE a few years ago with Hen. 
It's a lovely Navy Amigo Jersey Cooler too, although it has WINNER embroidered on it, which makes me feel a bit embarassed about the horses wearing it anywhere but at home  Some little fecking mice chewed a hole in it last year, I hope they choked


----------



## EventingMum (16 September 2011)

These ones that spring to mind, probably because they were consecutive events several years ago. Best was when we took a 5 yo to her first intro and to our suprise she won - prize was a down filled toggi jacket which sold at over £100 (my son, the jockey, even let me have it ). 

Next event we were delighted when she came 2nd but the prizes were a letdown - a vile grey green saddlecloth which didnt fit any saddle and a bottle of foal colostrum replacement with a use by date of the following month, as this was in late September there was little chance of finding a use for it! 

It's definitely better in Nov and above where at least you get money though it's hard to even cover the entries.


----------



## abina (16 September 2011)

ecrozier said:



			I waited once as new was going to be top 5 at ascot under wychwood, and could see lots of bags of prizes  I ended up 5th and won.... A loaf of bread! 
It was sweet really as it was an 80t so don't think they are required to give prizes at all and came with a hovis cake tin, but as a little confusing to open the prize bag and be confronted with a loaf of hovis!
		
Click to expand...


I got a 'Hovis' Goodie bag too !!


----------



## BEVol (16 September 2011)

lex2501 said:



			The best I have had was from winning at Mattingley a few years ago. I got a cut glass rose bowl which is lovely and when prizes are like that, I prefer them to the cash! It takes pride of place on my mantelpiece - the toothpaste won't be joining it!
		
Click to expand...

I agree, the best we received last year was a pair of cut glass goblets for 3rd in BE100 at Little Mattingley. I think the worst was a huge saddle cloth which we could use as a rug on our 14.1. The consolation is that it fits the youngster!

I agree with an earlier post, the unaffiliated events appear to be far more generous. I believe if prizes are being given it should at least be of equivalent value to the entry fee!


----------



## Scoundrel (16 September 2011)

The worst one I ever had was a black hairnet for 3rd in a PC ODE (I'm blonde) and also had I think at the same ODE year later a packet of plaiting bands in weird orange colour (at the time had a grey??) 
Both for 3rd place. hmmmm you'd think for the £1.50 they must have cost they could have got a small selection so you could match to the winner.... 

Don't think I've ever won anything really good....... got a really nice rug once for winning at a HT but it was 6ft 6 and my boy at the time was 17.3 so I gave it to the girl who came second as I just didn't see the point in keeping it. 
Oh well one day I'll get something nice.......


----------



## LizzieJ (16 September 2011)

I once won a lovely wool day rug for winning a 12.2 class, only problem was that it was 6'9!


----------



## LizzieJ (16 September 2011)

SpottedCat said:



			I just had a complete revelation and remembered seeing one on a stand at SLM - Clippersharp sell them, and I grossly underestimated the value, for which I am truly sorry!

http://www.clippersharp.com/equine/grooming_stuff/brushes/super_grooma

Best grooming product ever. Fact.
		
Click to expand...

They were originally made and distributed by Maneline I think - they made the equiflect boots.  I have loads, they are fab


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (17 September 2011)

Not BE, but Endurances in Chile.

1st would get a little metal trophy on a stand engraved with '1st Safari, Haras El Ritoque, November 2001', and a little medal with the Endurance assoc. pic on the front and engraved on the back '1st Safari Nov 2001'.
2 & 3 rd got medal and a frilly, sometimes everyone else who passed the vet would get a medal just saying 'Ritoque Nov 2001'.

I think they were a lovely idea and 10 years later I still have all of mine and treasure them.

Actual prizes I've won include a smart headcollar, the best lunging rein I've ever used and 10 years  later still use, and a large tray of avocadoes


----------



## JessandCharlie (17 September 2011)

I was at an unaff SJ competition a couple of years ago (it was a local final that my sister had qualified her pony for) and they were offering a thorowgood saddle and IIRC, a free fitting for first place! I'm not a thorowgood fan but what a generous prize all the same!!

J&C


----------



## Poorlypony (17 September 2011)

My best were the two cut glass rose bowls I won two mattingley events on the trot during an exceedingly rare intro purple patch!! Also won a photo at one of them.  At the same time I also won a lovely basket of deli goodies for 2nd at broadway and some cash for good unaff placings at tweseldown.

At goring we won a PN section and I watched them handing out huge bags of carrots from 10th place and could clearly see there were only 9 bags :-(. Got some funny leg wrap thing (only for one leg) and later the secretary caught up with me and gave me a box of chocs from the fence judge thank you table (so sorry to any fence judge that didn't get a thank you that year)!

Horsie and my friend also won smiths lawn PN - prize was a saddle cloth but at least friend won the local rider cup.

On balance unless you get a lovely keepsake like Mattingley (and unlike me manage to keep them away from clumsy husband who broke one) I definitely prefer the cheques!!


----------



## catembi (17 September 2011)

H'mm, now I'm nervous...  O/h is a master plasterer & is sponsoring a class at Tetworth (small, unaff) hunter trial tomo, i.e. paying for the rosettes in exchange for his firm's name in the schedule.  I've been out & bought some pink grooming items for 1st, 2nd & 3rd...now I'm a bit worried in case someone posts on here tomo to say that they won a HT & got a rubbish pink brush as a prize...!!


----------



## Thistle (17 September 2011)

We need some new brushes, better get to Tetworth tomorrow, do you have a link to a schedule?

Are you going to have some non pink brushes in case a boy/man wins?


----------



## star (17 September 2011)

the best stash of prizes i've ever won was at the local Sunshine Tour Championships when my old boy stood champion veteran last year.  We won a Mountain Horse Corrib jacket embroidered with Local Rider (in my size and worth about £45), a £40 voucher for an online saddlery, water bucket, lead rope, some sweeties for the pony and I'm sure there were a few other bits too.  Of course the best bit was the sash - been trying 10yrs to win a sash and finally got there!  And of course the entry fee was only about £15.  I guess the one thing you could never be accused of at BE is pot-hunting - there's no pot to hunt!


----------



## catembi (17 September 2011)

Actually, think it might be next week... 25th Sept.  Here's a link to the FB page...

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Mini-Tetworth-Hunter-Trials/191971547483705

It's course building this w'end, & I was wondering how we're s'posed to build it while people are jumping...duh...

Never mind - I can now be extra-prepared for next week!  Printing off a load of postcards & business cards.


----------



## Thistle (17 September 2011)

Thanks, perhaps we'll go pot hunting for pink brushes! Ahh just seen it's only the mini course


----------



## BronsonNutter (17 September 2011)

Never been BE, but a very local venue (as in hackable distance) we used to take Bronson to quite often used to do a first prize of £20-25 for their HTs/ODEs/showcrosses, and for the first season they ran them I he won pretty much every class I entered him in, so around £100 in one year. The owner once joked that they would have to ban him from the venue  They changed it from optimum time to fastest time after that though 

We also once won a sash and trophy at a charity show for coming 2nd in a five-bar competition (best junior and best pony) - never won a sash before or since, and I imagine it can't be too expensive a prize but definately looked 'special'


----------



## spookypony (17 September 2011)

Not BE, just local unaff stuff, one league hands out vouchers for free classes at subsequent comps for BTO prizes. Doesn't cost them anything except another 5 mins of the judges' time, but is much appreciated by the competitors, all the same, because is of real use to us. 

Most useful prize I ever got wasn't at a comp, but for getting my comments picked for a horsey mag: bottle of fly spray, big bottle of pony whitener (which I gave to a friend with a pale grey show arab), and an odd curved very bristly mud brush, that is still no. 2 on the pony's preferred-grooming-utensils list (no. 1 remains the purple Roma mane-and-tail brush). Not bad for a few emails! 

I always wonder about prizes like rugs, etc. Unless you have a few sizes to choose from, surely it's a bit of a roulette as to whether or not the person has any use for them? Same with supplements and feed, surely!


----------



## minniem (17 September 2011)

SpottedCat said:



			Actually, one of the most useful things I ever won was a really cheap plastic grooming thing. Horse hates being groomed, I've never seen anything like this before or since, it is flat, with a strap on the back for my hand, and is plastic strands all sort of woven into each other (like the metal scratch pan cleaners if that makes sense). I use it every day because its the only thing horse tolerates to get the mud off!
		
Click to expand...




Santa_Claus said:



			I have one of those, don't know where I got it from (i didn't win it though I know that much!) and its brilliant 

Click to expand...




broke_but_happy said:



			Spotted cat and Santa Claus - link please!
		
Click to expand...

The shop at Stockland Lovell used to sell them, no idea if they still do


----------



## Stormy123456 (17 September 2011)

Not BE, but we came 2nd at the Atherstone Novice Teamchase, we got £80, a poultice each, a mug each, horse treats, vouchers for the tack shop, a trophy for 'Best Atherstone Team' too, and a photograph each. Was a good day at the office! 

PC ODE South Staffs @ Catton - 1st - won a John Partridge quilted jacket, didnt like it, so I got a big size so I could give it to my Grandma for Xmas, except I forgot about it, now I quite like it and it's massive. Serves me right I spose! 

PC Intermediate Area Dressage - 1st - won a coat/jacket, which I'm still waiting on... hope it comes.  

PC mini ODE - 2nd on my 4 y/o, won a medal!  Had the small grooming kit bits for placings aswel, which although useful are not that impressive.


----------



## ArcticFox (17 September 2011)

I came 2nd at Turnberry last year in the BE90 open, and won a very long dressage whip. 

I am not complaining about Turnberry though as it is a well run event but to me, winning the whip was funny as my horse is whip shy!!


----------



## Noodlejaffa (17 September 2011)

BE wise, I've had an odd assortment of prizes - a salt lick for coming 2nd (and I'd travelled 6 hours to the event and stabled for two nights!), a £10 voucher for a tack shop for a 3rd placing - could only be spent at their stand at the event and it was closed by the time they gave out prizes, a bag of feed for another 3rd place (that was actually a good one), a Likit for an 8th place...

Burgie are the best I've experienced for prizes - got a 3rd place one year and got £60 prize money, and another year I was 2nd and got £75 D&H feed vouchers.

Unaff I've had the usual sets of exercise bandages, saddle cloths, etc, plus for winning the RC area horse trials a polo shirt that was XXXL (I'm a size 8) and was too big even for my husband!

Having always BEd and never done BS or BD, I'm none the wiser to decent prizes. I just compete because I enjoy it.


----------

